# English speaking Teens in Barcelona



## birdiew (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone got children 10- 14 who live in Barcelona and would befriend my daughter are 12.

For many reasons we home educate our children, and whilst our younger daughter is having no problem mixing with both spanish and ex pat children our older daughter is finding things much harder.

She is learning spanish, but it is taking time, and in the meantime i think she just misses being able to 'hang out' with other children, rather than it be a 'huge language exercise' (as she puts it) that it is with her Spanish friends.

All the clubs etc I have found seem to stop at 11, and cater for the younger end of the primary school age group, so there doesn't seem to be anything for her to 'join' either.

Any help would be greatly appriciated, we live near Passieg De Gracia

Thank you in advance
Sarah


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

If you can't find any clubs for her age group, you may want to look into some of the English speaking expat clubs for yourself. (The one I know of in Barcelona is: http://www.bcnwomensnetwork.com/ ) The expat clubs often run activities for the children of members, or you might just get to know a few women with children the same age for your daughter to hang out with. (Might even find a couple other English speakers who home school.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Barry Davys (Aug 2, 2008)

Sarah,

You could also try Home and get in contact with the President. They have a contact us part to the site. The President is a great lady and has a wealth of contacts having lived in BCN for some 37 years.

I live in BCN and Begur and we are having similar issues for my 17 yr old who is only here for holidays.

Regards

Barry


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

HI, My family and I will be moving to BCN area in 5 weeks. I have a 16 girl and 10 boy. Maybe we can get together sometime. I am sure that your girl and mine will enjoy being able to converse in English while they learn Spanish. We are currently in Australia. How long have you been in spain?

Kym


----------

